# Scanner software



## Nobody (May 11, 2013)

Hi, I have the chance of a Canoscan 8800F to scan negatives but it has no software I think it comes with and uses Arcsoft PhotoStudio to do this. I do have Lightroom and Photoshop CS5. Is anyone using this type of scanner with other then the Arcsoft?


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 17, 2013)

two best scanner programs are silverfast and vuescan. both support your scanner - recommend vuescan as
cheaper, easier to use and wider variety of legacy scanners.


----------



## Nobody (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for your recommendations I will check them out.


----------



## jonathan7007 (May 21, 2013)

VueScan also continuously updated, well supported by author of the software. Good interface. Better than the manufacturer's file quality by all reviews. I use it with a Canon all-in-one MG8220, Canonscan 9000, and Epson V700. I am told it will run a Nikon CoolScan4000 slide scanner I have sitting on my shelf....

So, +1 for VueScan


----------



## luoto (May 22, 2013)

Vuescan has been great for prints. Sadly not so good for slides in a slide carrier (Epson Expression 10000XL). I asked for some support which promptly came, but didn't really help resolve the problem... seems support has lost interest (or interest in making the UI easier for a fairly common need) too so the problem is unresolved...

The Epson software works, but never remembers the preferences and is very poor otherwise. But it works.


----------



## daltech (May 22, 2013)

Hi Nobody,

Looking at the Canon website (US), http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/serviceDetail;jsessionid=33F2F81C111BC5494B8423F116ADABD8.estoreProd?m=load&directLink=Y&mid=2168B003&type=D&opt=1

They have the drivers, and the MP Navigator EX software, which is what you can use to scan and even edit the images, and free.

Bernard


----------



## smithy (May 23, 2013)

I use Silverfast (not the latest version, but version 6 I think) with my Nikon Coolscan V, and it's effective. The latest version has a much-improved GUI from what I've read.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 22, 2013)

why don't you just downloard the drivers from the cannon support page and use them.
Most canon scanners also will respond to the standard twain drivers in adobe products.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/scanners/canoscan_series/canoscan_8800f#DriversAndSoftware


----------

